# Grated Floor Question



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

On the lofts with grating on the floors, how do you clean under that? Surely the poop & debris must accumulate where it needs mucked out?

I have my breeding loft of 6 X 8 with wood floor that I sweep & clean up daily, but need to build another loft strictly for fliers, something low maintenance, so was thinking of using grating for the floor. But we get mice & snakes around here & very high winds. I don't want mice/ snakes hanging out in the debris or wind storms blowing up into the loft. Thought of building straight on the ground, but didn't want the birds walking around in their own poo all day either (let alone dampness issues, etc... with bare sand)

So, need some insight please.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

The Flamingo Loft has expanded metal floors.There is a sub floor about 12 inches below the metal. We have access doors outside the loft so we can scrape out the droppings and do so often. Grated floors are great in warm climates and where there are a large number of birds. My wifes lofts have wood floors and I scrape them daily. You are not saving yourself any work with grated floors if that is your concern. Good Luck and ask lots of questions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Flamingo said:


> You are not saving yourself any work with grated floors if that is your concern.


Yep, that answered my question! 

Guess pigeons keeping isn't the hobby for a clean freak, like myself. Oh well, guess my birds should be pretty healthy since I already scoop poo 4x day!


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

You can also place a plastic tarp under the grated floor and pull it out and dump it once it becomes soiled, before it gets too heavy to move. 
You can clean the tarp with a hose, but a pressure washer is better.
Keith


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

Keith C. said:


> You can also place a plastic tarp under the grated floor and pull it out and dump it once it becomes soiled, before it gets too heavy to move.
> You can clean the tarp with a hose, but a pressure washer is better.
> Keith


That is a good idea. We had trays under our floor that we could pull out and scrape. Problem we had was bugs, insects and roaches living and multiplying under the trays.We now just scrape and no bugs.Still alot of work but beneficial with large numbers of birds.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Braden, I would not use water to clean the droppings. You would only be adding more dampness to your loft which is not a good think. Especially if you are a clean freak. I can see you spraying your loft four times a day. Don't do it! If you must do it, only on days when the sun is out so it can dry. Your better off to just scrape your loft like the rest of us. That's my advice. Keep in mind a wet or damp loft is without a doubt, a step in the wrong direction. I keep water drinkers and bathing pans out in the aviary where spillage is no problem. Thanks for reading, Greek Boy


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I made this wooden slate floor. and I wouldnt have anything else. Its made from strips I got at lowes and dowels. Just drill holes through and insert the dowels. Mine spams 6' and can support you. Put it 4" off floor and you only need to clean under it once a month


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like that wooden grate flooring.. but it sounds like a good idea to have a subfloor that you can keep enclosed so the snakes and mice can not get in. I would put cedar shavings on the sub floor to keep insects away and it may smell better too..and just scrape it out when it gets to a point you think you should. where you live I think the grated floor would be great.. but you still may have some odor.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug Loft, The wooden slated floor you are using looks great. It looks strong, then again you built it! I believe Braden was talking about sraying droppings away with a hose on a daily basis which would not help the health of his flock. Hosing it out once a month especially on a warm or hot day creates no problem. Using a slatted floor gives you more time since your not scrapping twice a day. Would love to see your new loft. Always a pleasure corresponding with you. All the best, Greek Boy


----------



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

Dixie Stampede in Branson, Mo has white homers they use in their show. Their lofts outside have rubber horse stall mats. The mats are pulled out every other day and housed down and disinfectant used.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dovey said:


> Dixie Stampede in Branson, Mo has white homers they use in their show. Their lofts outside have rubber horse stall mats. The mats are pulled out every other day and housed down and disinfectant used.


cool, that is another good idea, I have'nt heard of those used before.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you make wooden slated floors make them in sections so you can lift them out to clean. My 6x8 loft will have 3 sections you still only have to support them on the outside edges they will hold you weight.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> Shadybug Loft, The wooden slated floor you are using looks great. It looks strong, then again you built it! I believe Braden was talking about spaying droppings away with a hose on a daily basis which would not help the health of his flock. Hosing it out once a month especially on a warm or hot day creates no problem. Using a slatted floor gives you more time since your not scrapping twice a day. Would love to see your new loft. Always a pleasure corresponding with you. All the best, Greek Boy


I pull my grate out scape it off Then just scrape the floor. I wash the grate sometimes in the summer with a power washer but just scrape it all winter. I use a 12 inch drywall knife to scape with. It works great but I have a sheet of plastic glued to the floor


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I like that wooden grate flooring.. but it sounds like a good idea to have a sub floor that you can keep enclosed so the snakes and mice can not get in. I would put cedar shavings on the sub floor to keep insects away and it may smell better too..and just scrape it out when it gets to a point you think you should. where you live I think the grated floor would be great.. but you still may have some odor.


Make the floor sections small enough so you can remove them and clean under them. I started out using wood chips without the slates that ended that day what a mess. With the slates and if you have air vents close to the bottom the air dries the droppings fast. Mine are always dry when I scrape them


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> Shadybug Loft, The wooden slated floor you are using looks great. It looks strong, then again you built it! I believe Braden was talking about sraying droppings away with a hose on a daily basis which would not help the health of his flock. Hosing it out once a month especially on a warm or hot day creates no problem. Using a slatted floor gives you more time since your not scrapping twice a day. Would love to see your new loft. Always a pleasure corresponding with you. All the best, Greek Boy


I just finished the door its cool. I am working on the roof sheeting today. When I get done I will post pics. In the next day or two. Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry for the double post Didnt think it went


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug Loft, where do you get the time and energy? Like I said Gary, this sport is real addictive. Seeing your other posted pics of your first one, I'm sure the new loft will be perfect. Can't wait,
Nick-Greek Boy.


----------



## rthorn (Dec 1, 2009)

wood floor w/ ceramic tile is best. put your breeders on gratted floor.do you think you could win a marathon if you lived over an outhouse?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

rthorn said:


> wood floor w/ ceramic tile is best. put your breeders on gratted floor.do you think you could win a marathon if you lived over an outhouse?


I think I would rather have my birds living above a out house rather than in one I have visited a few lofts when I started and all the ones with floors were terrible one the poop was 4" thick on the floor. The ones with some kind of slates were clean where the birds walked and where you walked. If you have slates and cant get to clean it for some reason a few days longer doesn't matter.I know It depends on how much you want to clean and everyone is different I knew when I started this that I would not like to clean every day because I don't have the time so I went with the slates and I never regretted it and there going in my new one to.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rthorn said:


> wood floor w/ ceramic tile is best. put your breeders on gratted floor.do you think you could win a marathon if you lived over an outhouse?


ceramic? I can see me slipping in poopoo... not pretty!...lol..


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Shadybug,

I love your wood slat flooring.... just have one question. How do you keep dust down? 

I hate the clean up associated with solid wood floors but the grated floors let the food fall out and will attract rats and mice.... at least was my experiece. Now I keep all food inside the loft and secure. 

I like the idea of keeping the birds from walking in it but how do you prevent the clouds of pigeon dust from flying up and being breathed by the birds as they land on the floor?

Barry


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

bjanzen said:


> Shadybug,
> 
> I love your wood slat flooring.... just have one question. How do you keep dust down?
> 
> ...


There's no dust on my floor the food does fall through but just gets cleaned up when i clean it. I have never seen any rats or mice in or around my loft. I have 1/4" wire on the air vents. I started putting that brown paper 3' wide i think carpenters use it for something. I got a 1000 ft role at a yard sale for around 6 or 7 dollars and i love it. I just role it up as i pull it out of the loft and throw it in the trash. I scrap everything first and let it fall through the slat floor. My new loft is the same way the whole thing under the slat is open to the hallway so i can slide the paper under it from the hallway.


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

That is a good idea on the paper.... you can get that on the paint aisle of the local lowes or home depot...... just fyi. 

Rats will only show up if you let food fall to the outside like pure grated floors I have seen. I like the system you have but it seems like dust would waft back up from below the slats.... maybe I just need to try it

Barry


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

There's no more dust under the floor than there is in the rest of the loft I dont understand what you mean about dust unless you are using some type of litter.


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

I have been dealing with sinus problems of my own and my fellow club member says my loft is dusty. I can see a cloud when they get stirred up when I walk in with the feed. 

I just vaccumed yesterday morning and there was already a pigeon dust in the corner last night. I have tried the litter method.... awful results. Just trying to find a way for a working man to keep healthy birds


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

bjanzen said:


> I have been dealing with sinus problems of my own and my fellow club member says my loft is dusty. I can see a cloud when they get stirred up when I walk in with the feed.
> 
> I just vaccumed yesterday morning and there was already a pigeon dust in the corner last night. I have tried the litter method.... awful results. Just trying to find a way for a working man to keep healthy birds


If you have birds you have dust no way around it. That's why I'm putting that attic fan in so i can exhaust the loft before i enter. I will put a switch outside the door and turn it on before i enter with the size of the loft and fan it shouldn't take long. The cloud you see when the birds are flapping around is probably coming right off the birds.Mine are molting now and yesterday the started flapping around and it looked like they were having a pillow fight.


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Yea... mine have been molting like crazy too. Meesed up on timing that this year too. I have just put in a fan this week. It really helps. Just trying to eliminate sources of dust as well...... thanks for your help. Your loft looks amazing. You have really put some time into it.

Barry


----------

